# Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.



## Unregistriert (6 September 2007)

sun2608 schrieb:


> Außerdem waren auf den letzten beiden Rechnungen komische Telefonauskunftsnummern. Diese waren 11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835. Diese Nummern habe ich nie gewählt und es hatte auch sonst keiner Zugang zum Handy. Weiß jemand über solche Nummern irgendwas??? Soll den Betrag (über 300€) für die 0137-Nummern als auch für die Telefonauskunftsnummern nämlich jetzt bezahlen. Obwohl ich schon eine Anzeige bei der Polizei gemacht habe. Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen???



Hallo habe das Problem mit den Auskunftnummern auch...zum Glück diesen Monat zum ersten Mal. Was ist bei Dir damals raus gekommen???

Gruß Anika


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Mai 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem! Möchte auch gerne wissen, was bei euch rausgekommen ist.

mfg


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

ich möchte auch gerne wissen was ihr gemacht habe habe das auch das prolbem bittee helft mir oO


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Mein Freund bekam letztens eine sms wo drin stand: Ich bin die Luzie und wenn du mich geil findest ruf mich an... die nummer war 11835!!!!
Ich muss das auch bezahlen und die nummer kostet 1,50 pro minute!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

nochmal ich...
habe grade mal recherchiert... vllt hilft euch das:
E-Plus Premium SMS Suche


----------



## Unregistriert (8 September 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ich möchte auch gerne wissen was ihr gemacht habe habe das auch das prolbem bittee helft mir oO



Hallo,
habe als Vertragspartner und Sponsor eines Handyvertrages erstmalig auch mit diesen miesen Methoden zu tun. Auf dem Vertrag meines Sohnes (Azubi, 19 J) waren die Nummern 11866 und 11895 fünf mal in der Zeit vom 20. bis 28.08.2008 gelistet. Angeblich sind dort Gespräche von 10, 36-39 und bis 59 Minuten geführt worden. In der Regel Nachts bzw. in den frühen Morgenstunden. Der Sohnemann versicherte diese Nummern nicht angewählt zu haben, gab aber an, dass er dubiose SMS erhalten und teilweise (nämlich 2) geöffnet habe. Eine Verbindung zu den enthaltenen Telefonnummern habe er definitiv nicht hergestellt. Es wurde ein Betrag von 492 Euro in Rechnung gestellt.
PS im September sind bereits jetzt schon wieder Verbindungspreise über solche Kurzwahlnummern in Höhe von 386 Euro aufgelaufen. Eine weitere "Premium SMS" mit der Nummer 22030 wurde empfangen.

Gibt es mitlterweile weitere Geschädigte, die ebenfalls Hilfe benötigen? Eventuell wäre eine gemeinsamee Schilderung der Sachverhalte gegenüber der Bundesnetzagentur, Strafanzeige und Einschaltung eines (gemeinsamen) Anwaltes möglich/ratsam?


----------



## eve1984 (17 September 2008)

habe das gleiche problem und möchte gern wissen wie ich dagegen vorgehen kann da das handy jetzt durch die hohen kosten gesperrt wurde.
lg eve


----------



## Unregistriert (30 September 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Hallo ich habe auch das problem.aber bei mir ist auf der normalen telefonrechnung???Ich habe diese nummer nie angerufen.soll ich das jetzt bezahlen. die Rechnung kam von versate.l


----------



## sheriff1958 (30 September 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Hallo eve1984,

hast du schon etwas unternommen?

Die Liste von E-Plus ist hilfreich bei der Suche der Anbieter. Diese Firmen vermieten die Nummern weiter und haben die Kundenadressen. Ich werde bei T-Mobile die fraglichen Rechnungspositionen aus der Gesamtrechnung nehmen (Lastschrift zurück) und ausschließlich den unstrittigen Betrag der T-Mobile überweisen. Eine 
Anfrage bei der Bundesnetzagentur brachte folgendes Ergebnis: 

- Rechnung kürzen und nur unstrittige Beträge bezahlen (s.o.)
- Anbieter ermitteln und per Mail anfragen, was dort in Rechnung gestellt wird
- B-Netzagentur Sachverhalt mit einem Meldeformular (auf der Web-Seite der Agentur) mitteilen und Auszug aus dem EVN mitschicken
- je nach Antwort der Anbieter evtl. Strafanzeige wg Betrugs stellen und 
- Rechtsanwalt wg. evtl. Zivilprozess einschalten (bei Rechtsschutzversicherung mit Vertragrechtschutz kein Problem)

Scheint doch häufiger vorzukommen, dass diese Firmen bzw. deren Kunden hier die Leute abzocken. 
Leute meldet euch hier in diesen Foren und schaltet die Bundesnetzagentur ein. Es lohnt sich!

LG


----------



## sheriff1958 (30 September 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe auch das problem.aber bei mir ist auf der normalen telefonrechnung???Ich habe diese nummer nie angerufen.soll ich das jetzt bezahlen. die Rechnung kam von versate.l



noch mal ich...

Die Rechnungspositionen wurden bei mir auch mit der normalen Rechnung aufgelistet, allerdings nur unter Rechnung für andere Anbieter und ausschließlich die Nummern, keine Hinweise auf den Anbieter.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 November 2008)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Oh mann, oh mann!!!
Habe seit Anfang des Jahres bzw. seit letztem Jahreswechsel dasselbe Problem. Allerdings mit dem Handy und Privatanschlusses meines Mannes. 
Nachdem mich das sehr mitgenommen hat und ich was ganz blödes machen wollte, hat mir mein Mann dann doch gestanden, dass er diese Nummern angerufen hat!!!!!!!!!
Freiwillig hätte er es nie zugegeben. Nun ist es seit April gut gegangen und nachdem wir alle seine sogenannten Clubmitgliedschaften gekündigt haben und er wusste, dass ich die Telefonrechnungen kontrollieren konnte!!!
Doch siehe da, wir haben neue Handyverträge und angeblich war die REchnung so hoch (270,00 EUR), da er ins Ausland nach einen Kunden telefoniert hätte! Der Einzelverbindungsnachweis, welchen ich soeben einsehen konnte, sagt aber aus, dass er wohl doch diese Nummern wieder angerufen hat. Von den Anrufzeiten würde es passen, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht zu Hause war!!!!
Also Leute ich kann euch nur sagen, redet euren Pappenheimern ins Gewissen. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass ich nun meine Ehe vollends nicht mehr aus dem Matsch gezogen bekomme!!!!
Wünsche euch viel Glück, sollte es sich bei irgendeinem doch um Betrugsabrechnungen handeln. Aber denkt daran recherchiert ausführlichst und lasst nicht sofort alle antworten gelten!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 April 2009)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

wir haben den 21.04.2009 und sie  versuchen es schon wieder. Habe den Betrag stornieren lassen - waren auch nur ca. 60,00 € aber egal! Haben mir einen Brief geschrieben - frech wie Oskar! Soll bezahlen, auch wenn ich ihre Dienste - war gar nicht zu Hause - nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Mai 2009)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Hallo,

mir wurde von meinem Vertragspartner (O2) eine Rechnung erstellt über eine Verbindung zu der Nummer 11866 (Premiumdienst, der heisse Draht, Kosten 150 Euro/60 Min.). Diese Gespräch habe ich nie geführt.
Folgendermaßen bin ich vorgegangen:

1. Rechnung um den strittigen Betrag kürzen und dies schriftlich mitteilen (bis 6 Wochen 
   möglich) (O2 hat zunächst 15 Euro Rücklastschriftgebühr erhoben)
2. Bundesnetzagentur Sachverhalt mitgeteilt (Anmeldeformular auf Internetseite)
3. Mitgeteilt das Premiumdienste (11866) kostenfrei über den Vertragspartner (02) angesagt 
   werden müssen (war hier natürlich nicht der Fall).
4. Nach mehrmaligen frustranen Anrufen beim Kundendienst/Einschreiben mit Strafanzeige 
    gedroht.

Nachdem ich einen engagierten Mitarbeiter erreicht habe ging alles ganz schnell:
Die Forderung wurde storniert und ich erhielt ein Guthaben über 50 Euro. Ich habe dennoch gekündigt.
Tip: Alles per Einschreiben mitteilen, alle Premiumdienste die gespeichert sind löschen und
      Vorgang der Verbraucherzentrale melden. Und.....nicht aufgeben.

Richter-Peill


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

habe das bei meinen mann in der wahlwiederholung gesehen mehrere dieser nummern 11986 11891 usw. stellen weise auch mit 31min. kann ich davon ausgehen das er da jetzt wirklich angerufen hat?


----------



## Reducal (30 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Wenn es seine Wahlwiederholungsliste war, ja! Zaubern kann die Nummern niemand dort hin.


----------



## debbie1986 (4 Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen...

Ich habe das problem heute bei meiner 82 Jährigen Oma gesehen. Und brauche hilfe...

Sie soll bei einer Auskunft 11866 angerufen und sich weiterverbunden haben lassen zu einer 0900 nummer. ich war so erstaunt und habe dann erst mal gefragt wann mein Neve das letzte mal da war weil er halt zu soetwas fähig sein würde. Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie ich ihr helfen soll denn ihre rechnung beträgt 131 Euro und davon allein sind 95 Euro diese auskunft mit weitervermittlung. 

Kann mir bitte einer helfen und mir sagen wie ihr vorgegangen seid.

Lg


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2010)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*



debbie1986 schrieb:


> .... habe dann erst mal gefragt wann mein Neve das letzte mal da war weil er halt zu soetwas fähig sein würde.


Zu was ist der fähig? Und was ist mit der Oma? Schau mal > HIER <, was man alles über die Nummer anrufen kann. Da ist z. B. auch Esoterik dabei.

Man könnte zwar jetzt einfach empfehlen, nur die unstrittigen Beträge zu bezahlen aber das verlagert das Problem hier nur. Dann kommen nämlich Inkasso- und/oder Rechtsanwaltsschreiben und spätestens dann muss der Fall weiter analysiert werden.


----------



## Unregistriert (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Hilfe, ich habe das gleiche Problem, ich habe diese nummern nie angewählt und soll jetzt über 500 Euro bezahlen


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Juli 2010)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

hallo also ich habe dieses problem auch und schon des öfteren gehabt, es belangt sich auch auf einige summen.
ich habe auch schon einiges versucht und auch schon beim anbieter angerufen um diese nummern sperren zu lassen, doch leider sei das nicht möglich und ich habe am telefon die auskunft bekommen das es möglicher weise fremde leute sein können die über unsere nummern sich einklinken und diese teuren nummern wählen und nutzen.
ich habe mich sehr aufgeregt darüber, da ich auch nur ein azubi bin und es nicht einsehe dinge zu zahlen die ich nicht nutze.
habe aber nun an die hauptzentrale ein widerspruch geschrieben und fordere somit das geld zurück denn es ist laut mehreren aussagen eine unzureichende sicherheit des anbieters.

lg und vielleicht hilft es ein wenig


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2010)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/handy-premium-sms-voip-klingeltoene/63201-11861.html

Das Problem gibt es nun mit 11861.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 November 2010)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*

Das kann man nicht vergleichen, denke ich...

11896 = Next ID
iA von

Translease International Ltd.
71 Amiens Street
Dublin 1
Irland

XXX-Anbieter, aus Gladbach


11897= 01030 GmbH
Leopoldstr. 16
40211 Düsseldorf

iA von
Telecall Services GmbH
Leopoldstr. 16
40511 Düsseldorf

11866 = Rate one (dtms)

ia von
der heiße Draht Verlagsgesellschaft mbH & Co.KG
Drostestr. 14-16
30161 Hannover


11835
SNT Multiconnect GmbH & Co. KG
Wilhelm-Hale-Str. 50
80639 München
bzw
rateone


----------



## fritzCard (10 November 2010)

*AW: Telefonauskunftsnummern.  11896, 11897, 11866 und 11835.*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das kann man nicht vergleichen, denke ich...



Mag sein, dass die Anbieter unterschiedliche sind, die Masche ist doch aber die gleiche.


----------



## Coco 07 (14 April 2013)

Bei meiner Freundin stand die nummer 11891 was is das ??


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 April 2013)

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/DE/...tung/118/ListeAuskunftsAnbieter_Basepage.html

*11826*
*11848*
*11891*
*11895*

=

*mr. next id GmbH*
Mildred-Scheel-Str.1,
53175 Bonn

http://www.mrnetgroup.com/mr-next-id/verbraucherservice/
http://www.rechnungsinfo.de/dienst.html

Würde ich ein Buch schreiben über Probleme von Verbrauchern mit Mehrwertdiensten, würde Next ID eine Hauptrolle spielen. Wahrscheinlich müsste Deine Freundin dort ihre Handynummer angeben, um mehr zu erfahren. Worum geht es denn? Hohe Rechnung? Abos?


----------



## Nicko1998 (15 April 2013)

11891:


> Mein Sohn hat eine Aldi-Telefonflat, so weit ist alles in Ordnung. Jetzt bekommt er von der 11891 sms (Text: Kleiner F... am Morgen, vertrreibt Kummer und Sorgen....usw). Jetzt ist die Karte leer..


Quelle: http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/sms-von-11891--wer-kann-mir-helfen


----------

